# Laboratory vs Pathology



## mmivie (May 20, 2008)

What distinguishes a pathology code from a laboratory code?  

I am trying to administer a contract where pathology and laboratory are handled differently.  

**Would Pathology codes be isolated to the 88000-88399 section?  

**Could there be /Is there any pathology codes in the 89049-89240 range?

**Would 80500-80502 (which are consultations for clinical pathology) be considered pathology codes?


----------



## gaybers (Jun 23, 2008)

Technically, all lab falls under pathology. However, when most people refer to pathology they are referring to surgical pathology and they are found in the 88000-88399 section as you stated.

Looking through the 89049-89240 range I didn't see anything listed that would require physician (pathologist) intervention, so I don't think they would qualify.

I would agree with you that the consultation codes would be consdered pathology, as they would require a written report from the physician.

G Brown
19+ years of working in a lab


----------

